# Timeshare Marketplace for Disney Rentals



## hcarman (Jan 9, 2020)

I posted about this several months back but have not gotten any clear answers from the moderators that approve the rentals listed on Marketplace.  I post rentals from time to time on Marketplace and have never had any issues.  However, twice I have tried to post a Disney rental and it shows it is pending but then the next day it is just gone - never approved.  Last time when it disappeared I inquired and was told that I needed to submit a copy of my resort confirmation.  But not sure how I would have known that - I followed the instructions and they read as below and don't say a word about submitting the confirmation along with the new classified post:  It says "all adds go into approval queue and will be published within 24 hours.  Nothing more is required of you to get your ad posted...……………."

_Step 5: Review your Ad

 Once you click submit, you will be immediately taken to your "MY Classified Ads" section that displays the ad you have just submitted as well as any and all ads you have submitted on TUG in the past.  As you see the status of this ad is PENDING, as all ads go into an approval queue and will be published within 24 hours.  Nothing more is required of you to get your ad posted, we take care of the rest!  You can come back here at any time to edit your ad to make any changes you wish!_

I don't mind doing this but it needs to be included in the instructions that this needs to be done and how you attach it.  There also needs to be some clarification as to which classifieds require this.  I have posted Marriott, Bluegreen, Hyatt, and possibly even Shell - and have never been asked to provide this information.  The classifieds show up within 24 hours.  However, both times I tried to post a Disney classified they just disappeared from the pending list with no further instructions.  Please provide some type of clarification as this can be quite frustrating to put together a classified and have it just disappear the following day.  

Thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2020)

likely need to check the "on hold" tab.

rental ads can get put on hold for a variety of reasons that trigger a red flag and need more info/verification.  we would send an email asking for said info which usually requests a copy of the owner reservation confirmation to ensure its not an exchange etc.


----------



## hcarman (Jan 17, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> likely need to check the "on hold" tab.
> 
> rental ads can get put on hold for a variety of reasons that trigger a red flag and need more info/verification.  we would send an email asking for said info which usually requests a copy of the owner reservation confirmation to ensure its not an exchange etc.


Thank you for your response.  In my case I didn't actually get an e-mail asking for more information.  I checked spam as well.  I also didn't see a "hold tab" - just a pending tab which had nothing in it.  It was like my classified just disappeared during the review process.  
I haven't rented a whole lot of timeshares but the only time I have had the issue is the two times I tried to post a weekend at Disney rental.  So it seems that Disney properties much be red flags?  My suggestion is that you include this in the instructions for rental so members don't waste their time posting classifieds that aren't posted.  Instead just provide instructions on which types of timeshare rentals may be red flags and how to go about attaching the necessary documentation.  Both times I was frustrated when I took the time to put together a classified ad, and then it just disappeared during the approval process.  As such, I gave up on the idea and took my rental to another site.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 17, 2020)

My apologies that you did not get the email notification, looking at your account I show your on hold rentals in the ALL tab (which displays all the ads ever created by the account, other than the ones you chose to delete).

There are a variety of things that trip our notifications to place an ad on hold pending further verification, its not just a flat "any ad for xyz resort".  also if we published what we utilize to identify potential scam/spam ads, that would somewhat defeat the purpose of this extra level of scrutiny we put on various rentals.


----------



## hcarman (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank you.  I guess it clearly happens with Disney resorts since I have attempted to post three over the past year and all three have been placed in a hold account.  None of my others ever have.  And I would hope you would have a little more faith in your long time TUG members that they aren't posting Spam classifieds. 
That being said, I resubmitted my Disney classified last night and e-mailed a copy of the confirmation to TUG.  Almost 24 hours and it is still pending.  Hopefully we can get that reviewed and posted soon.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 24, 2020)

hcarman said:


> Thank you.  I guess it clearly happens with Disney resorts since I have attempted to post three over the past year and all three have been placed in a hold account.  None of my others ever have.  And I would hope you would have a little more faith in your long time TUG members that they aren't posting Spam classifieds.
> That being said, I resubmitted my Disney classified last night and e-mailed a copy of the confirmation to TUG.  Almost 24 hours and it is still pending.  Hopefully we can get that reviewed and posted soon.


So I’ve been interested in DVC but may rent in the short term after my last trip two weeks ago. Do you book first then put your ad up or advertise points and I’d tell to what I want then you search availability?


----------



## hcarman (Jan 24, 2020)

CPNY said:


> So I’ve been interested in DVC but may rent in the short term after my last trip two weeks ago. Do you book first then put your ad up or advertise points and I’d tell to what I want then you search availability?



In my case on this site I had reservations that were already booked with points.   However, when I was having trouble getting them posted in the classifieds someone suggested I look into one of several Disney Vacation Club rental sites in which someone can request a specific resort and time and owners use their points to book.

I have had the least amount of heartburn over my Disney purchase which has been relatively recent.  Owners generally don't seem to have trouble renting them if they want to offset maintenance fees one year and it seems they are one of the only vacation clubs that actually holds some value on the resale market. When I see what Disney charges for the same room it makes me feel a whole lot better with my purchase and I see the value.  And the maintenance fees are probably actually more reasonable than some of the other clubs.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 24, 2020)

hcarman said:


> I have had the least amount of heartburn over my Disney purchase which has been relatively recent.  Owners generally don't seem to have trouble renting them if they want to offset maintenance fees one year and it seems they are one of the only vacation clubs that actually holds some value on the resale market. When I see what Disney charges for the same room it makes me feel a whole lot better with my purchase and I see the value.  And the maintenance fees are probably actually more reasonable than some of the other clubs.



and this is why I’m interested. Paying per night through DVC is insane. The DVC does make sense. The new resale restrictions are tonight because I’d love to stay at the riviera!


----------



## hcarman (Jan 24, 2020)

CPNY said:


> and this is why I’m interested. Paying per night through DVC is insane. The DVC does make sense. The new resale restrictions are tonight because I’d love to stay at the riviera!


And I have really made some good friends of mine happy when I had an extra night that I offered to them - animal kingdom savannah view and Saratoga Springs treehouse - they could not stop talking about it.  Of course I sometimes do that with other resorts we own as well and it is always a hit.  
I tallied up our first vacation we took when we bought DVC and it was a combo of Polynesian and Animal Kingdom over Christmas/New Years (our two home resorts).  Disney would have charged about $16,000 for our two rooms during this period!  That savings pretty much covered the buy in amount for one of the resorts.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 24, 2020)

hcarman said:


> And I have really made some good friends of mine happy when I had an extra night that I offered to them - animal kingdom savannah view and Saratoga Springs treehouse - they could not stop talking about it.  Of course I sometimes do that with other resorts we own as well and it is always a hit.
> I tallied up our first vacation we took when we bought DVC and it was a combo of Polynesian and Animal Kingdom over Christmas/New Years (our two home resorts).  Disney would have charged about $16,000 for our two rooms during this period!  That savings pretty much covered the buy in amount for one of the resorts.


Yeah I need to figure out how much I would need/use it’s difficult because some resorts end in 2042 so I’d be buying for 22 years...... then what? Pay again!?


----------



## hcarman (Jan 25, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Yeah I need to figure out how much I would need/use it’s difficult because some resorts end in 2042 so I’d be buying for 22 years...... then what? Pay again!?



yes - they are not deeded for life like many others but there is good and bad in that.  You may decide in 2042 you are no longer interested in owning and it goes away or that they have something new you want to buy into.


----------

